# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سو استفاده کردن از برگه ثبت نام کنکور

## Shirin.H

سلام چند وقته فکرم رو خیلی مشغول کرده. اگه یه نفر اطلاعات این برگه رو به دست بیاره و تو انتخاب رشته از خودش کد بزنه اگه به سازمان سنجش بگیم رسیدگی‌ میکنن؟ مثلا کد رهگیری اینا رو عوض کنن.  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hero93

خوب چرا قبل انتخاب رشته اطلاع نمیدید تا براتون تغییرش بدن هنگام انتخاب رشته هم شاید بتونن برات کاری بکنن ولی بعد از این که نتیجه انتخاب رشته اومد بعید می دونم به هر حال پیشگیری بهتر از درمانه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Saeed735

ولی چرا باید یه نفر این کارو بکنه و از کجا باید اطلاعاتتو بدست بیاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hero93

> ولی چرا باید یه نفر این کارو بکنه و از کجا باید اطلاعاتتو بدست بیاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



رقابت و حسادت بین دختر ها انگیزه ای برای این کار ها میشه شاید دوست بوده هنگام ثبت نام اطلاع پیدا کرده :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Shirin.H

مثلا بر فرض مثال من رفتم یه جا دادم برگه ثبت نامم رو پرینت کردن! اونم بر فرض مثال یه دونه هم خودش کپی زده!
اخه من شنیدم میگن یه کی بوده از داوطلب بنده خدا اخازی(!) کرده!

----------


## Demon Soul

حالا یک سوال من کد ملی+ شماره شناسنامه+ نام و نام خانوداگی دوستمو دارم!
وقتی جوابا اومدن با اینا میتونم کارنامشو ببینم یا کد رهگیری و ایناهم لازمه؟ چون ماله تعاونی سنجشش لازم نیست کد رهگیری با شماره شناسنامش میاره برام! :Yahoo (117): 
راستش من خیلی حسودم و اینکه میبینم یکی از من بهتره باعث میشه بیشتر روی اون درس وقت بزارم! مثلا شاید تا دوماه پیش هر درسم حول و حوش 10 درصد کمتر ازش بود ولی الان بخاطر همین حسادتم حدود 20 درصد ازش بیشتر شدم و میانگین درصدام 60 شده البته هنوزم دارم میکشم بالا خودمو تا برای کنکور به میانگین 75 برسم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hero93

> مثلا بر فرض مثال من رفتم یه جا دادم برگه ثبت نامم رو پرینت کردن! اونم بر فرض مثال یه دونه هم خودش کپی زده!
> اخه من شنیدم میگن یه کی بوده از داوطلب بنده خدا اخازی(!) کرده!


مثلا بر فرض مثال شاید خفاش شب همچین کاری بکنه  :Yahoo (114): اگه شنیدی که نمیشه به این حرف ها اعتماد کرد بی خودی هم نمی خواد فکرتونو به این چیز ها مشغول کنی اگه نه اون جایی که ثبت نام کردی سابقه همچین کاری رو داره  :Yahoo (117): هم به سنجش اطلاع بدبد تا براتون عوضش کنه در هر صورت نه نگرانی داره نه دل مشغولی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hero93

> حالا یک سوال من کد ملی+ شماره شناسنامه+ نام و نام خانوداگی دوستمو دارم!
> وقتی جوابا اومدن با اینا میتونم کارنامشو ببینم یا کد رهگیری و ایناهم لازمه؟ چون ماله تعاونی سنجشش لازم نیست کد رهگیری با شماره شناسنامش میاره برام!
> راستش من خیلی حسودم و اینکه میبینم یکی از من بهتره باعث میشه بیشتر روی اون درس وقت بزارم! مثلا شاید تا دوماه پیش هر درسم حول و حوش 10 درصد کمتر ازش بود ولی الان بخاطر همین حسادتم حدود 20 درصد ازش بیشتر شدم و میانگین درصدام 60 شده البته هنوزم دارم میکشم بالا خودمو تا برای کنکور به میانگین 75 برسم


جالبه حسادت پسرها مثبته اما در مورد سوالاتون اره نتیجه نهایی مستقیم می تونید بگیرید مثلا دستتون پزشکی مشهد قبول شده (اخ دل angel )اب شد برای کارنامه هم باید یه تکنیک بلد باشید که ندونیده بهتره :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Shirin.H

منم تو سنجش مال یکی از دوستام رو میبینم به جای حسودی غصه میخورم! طرف خیلی زرنگه ولی همیشه 1000 تا از من کمتره.
-----------------------------------------



> مثلا بر فرض مثال شاید خفاش شب همچین کاری بکنه اگه شنیدی که نمیشه به این حرف ها اعتماد کرد بی خودی هم نمی خواد فکرتونو به این چیز ها مشغول کنی اگه نه اون جایی که ثبت نام کردی سابقه همچین کاری رو داره هم به سنجش اطلاع بدبد تا براتون عوضش کنه در هر صورت نه نگرانی داره نه دل مشغولی


من فقط رفتم امروز رفتم پرینت کردم برگه ثبت نام رو. مطمئن نیستم این اتفاق میوفته یا نه! اگه افتاد به سنجش همون موقع انتخاب رشته میگم عوض کنه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

حالا که این بحث پیش اومد لازم میدونم یه نکته مهم رو بهتون بگم

سال قبل بعد از کنکور رفتم کافی نت نتایج رو ببینم. توی هر کادر دابل کلیک که میکردم تعدادی عدد (یوزر و شماره ملی) ظاهر شد
خلاصه تونستم نتیجه کنکور سه نفر رو ببینم و حتی میتونستم سو استفاده هم کنم

*در هنگام استفاده از کافی نت پس از ورود به سایت هرگز پسورد رو در مرورگر ذخیره نکنید! (در صورت امکان از کیبورد مجازی استفاده کنید!)*

----------


## Shirin.H

> حالا که این بحث پیش اومد لازم میدونم یه نکته مهم رو بهتون بگم
> 
> سال قبل بعد از کنکور رفتم کافی نت نتایج رو ببینم. توی هر کادر دابل کلیک که میکردم تعدادی عدد (یوزر و شماره ملی) ظاهر شد
> خلاصه تونستم نتیجه کنکور سه نفر رو ببینم و حتی میتونستم سو استفاده هم کنم
> 
> *در هنگام استفاده از کافی نت پس از ورود به سایت هرگز پسورد رو در مرورگر ذخیره نکنید! (در صورت امکان از کیبورد مجازی استفاده کنید!)*


در صورت امکان کش مرورگر رو هم پاک کنین!

----------


## hero93

> منم تو سنجش مال یکی از دوستام رو میبینم به جای حسودی غصه میخورم! طرف خیلی زرنگه ولی همیشه 1000 تا از من کمتره.
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> من فقط رفتم امروز رفتم پرینت کردم برگه ثبت نام رو. مطمئن نیستم این اتفاق میوفته یا نه! اگه افتاد به سنجش همون موقع انتخاب رشته میگم عوض کنه



افرین دختر خوب حالا برو اون 1000 تا رو جبران کن منم رفتم سراغ تست ها by اگه تونستی جبران کنی به منم پ خ کن تا منم جو گیر شم یه خورده این روز ها خسته ام موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mamad org

در صورت امکان کامپیوتر کافی نت هم با خودتون بیارید خونه میگن لازم میشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Demon Soul

> جالبه حسادت پسرها مثبته اما در مورد سوالاتون اره نتیجه نهایی مستقیم می تونید بگیرید مثلا دستتون پزشکی مشهد قبول شده (اخ دل angel )اب شد برای کارنامه هم باید یه تکنیک بلد باشید که ندونیده بهتره


نه تورو خا اگه روشی داره کارنامشو ببینم بهم بگید!
من میمیرم از فضولی! :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> حالا که این بحث پیش اومد لازم میدونم یه نکته مهم رو بهتون بگم
> 
> سال قبل بعد از کنکور رفتم کافی نت نتایج رو ببینم. توی هر کادر دابل کلیک که میکردم تعدادی عدد (یوزر و شماره ملی) ظاهر شد
> خلاصه تونستم نتیجه کنکور سه نفر رو ببینم و حتی میتونستم سو استفاده هم کنم
> 
> *در هنگام استفاده از کافی نت پس از ورود به سایت هرگز پسورد رو در مرورگر ذخیره نکنید! (در صورت امکان از کیبورد مجازی استفاده کنید!)*


در مرور گر فاير فاکس از حالت privet  از منو فايل و در مرورگر کروم از حالت incognito  که فک کنم تو منو tools هس استفاده کنيد هيچ اطلاعاتي در مرور گر ذخيره نميشه.
اگه از اين ابزار استفاده نکرديد بعد از اتمام کار history  مرورگر رو پاکسازي کنيد.clear history

اما راجع به موضو تاپيک： نگران نباش ملت بيکار نيستن اخاذي هم کنه ميتوني شکايت کني در کافينتشو تخته کنن ولي همچين چيزي امکانش نزديک صفره.

----------


## SilentHeart

> مثلا بر فرض مثال من رفتم یه جا دادم برگه ثبت نامم رو پرینت کردن! اونم بر فرض مثال یه دونه هم خودش کپی زده!
> اخه من شنیدم میگن یه کی بوده از داوطلب بنده خدا اخازی(!) کرده!


حالا کجا رفتی؟
من خودمم رفتم کافی نت گفتم پرینتمو دربیاره منم نگران کردی!

----------


## Demon Soul

نگفتید چجوری من با کدملی کارنامه را ببینم؟
پس من نتونم با کد ملی کارنامه رو ببینم توی این دنیا کد ملی به چه دردی میخوره؟ :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Shirin.H

> حالا کجا رفتی؟
> من خودمم رفتم کافی نت گفتم پرینتمو دربیاره منم نگران کردی!


من رفتم اونجایی که اگهی فوت ایتا چاپ میکنن پرینت کردم

----------


## Mamad org

> نگفتید چجوری من با کدملی کارنامه را ببینم؟
> پس من نتونم با کد ملی کارنامه رو ببینم توی این دنیا کد ملی به چه دردی میخوره؟


اسمش روشه 
به درد ملی بودنت میخوره
به درد ایرانی بودنت میخوره

----------


## Demon Soul

> اسمش روشه 
> به درد ملی بودنت میخوره
> به درد ایرانی بودنت میخوره


همین؟
یعنی با کدملی نمیشه هیچ چیزه خاصی درمورد کسی فهمید؟ :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------

